# La bohème - Salzburg 2012



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Who has seen the premiere on TV or was so lucky to be there ? It was broadcasted on ORF and ZDF. I had it recorded, plan to see it soon. 

Interested in your opinion about the new production and the singers.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

So I saw it. I like the idea of a contemporary setting. Netrebko is not very convincing as a punk girl However. Her character is a little over the top. She sings great though. Beczala sometime sounds a little harsh. Cavalletti is a big surprise for me !


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

At the most recent performance, Beczala wasn't feeling well and couldn't sing. So he mimed the role onstage while his hastily-summoned replacement sang from the pit . . . Jonas Kaufmann.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Here it is by the way:


----------



## Mimi (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought it was funny that I couldn't stop thinking of Johnny Depp with Rodolfo, have never seen anyone take his character into a film maker before....And to see a punk, gum chewing, smoking Mimi...hmmm.. The production was "interesting" to say the least. Ok, I didn't like it all all. Singing good though, except not too thrilled with Musetta.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

MAuer said:


> At the most recent performance, Beczala wasn't feeling well and couldn't sing. So he mimed the role onstage while his hastily-summoned replacement sang from the pit . . . Jonas Kaufmann.


Were you there ? This is very awkward, I would suspect they had understudies.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Mimi said:


> And to see a punk, gum chewing, smoking Mimi...hmmm..


The first scenes of Mimi are a little awkward to see. I am not convinced Mimi falls for Rodolfo.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Dongiovanni said:


> Were you there ? This is very awkward, I would suspect they had understudies.


No, unfortunately, I wasn't. Found out about it on the web. Apparently, the audience was extremely upset when Pereira made the announcement -- until they found out who the substitute tenor was.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

MAuer said:


> No, unfortunately, I wasn't. Found out about it on the web. Apparently, the audience was extremely upset when Pereira made the announcement -- until they found out who the substitute tenor was.


I read about the incident. Pretty awesome how Kaufman sang on such short notice. Bravo to him!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I did like the production, thought Piotr Beczala was a convincing Rodolfo (but was it just me or was he struggling a little - maybe coming down sick) and looked good as Johnny Depp. Anna Netrebko is one of the few sopranos I can always listen to without wincing because of the burnished tone of her instrument. The less that is said about Nino Madchaize the better.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Here it is by the way:


Removed, what a shame! Just as I was ready to see a miming tenor!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aaah, that is a pity. Beczala DID sing in this one, but I though he sounded a bit strained in the higher notes, not his usual self. He was very moving as Rodolfo, I was impressed.

You have to get onto these Youtube uploads quickly, as they often get removed within a few days, $%#^&*


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I did like the production, thought Piotr Beczala was a convincing Rodolfo (but was it just me or was he struggling a little - maybe coming down sick) and looked good as Johnny Depp. Anna Netrebko is one of the few sopranos I can always listen to without wincing because of the burnished tone of her instrument. The less that is said about Nino Madchaize the better.


I agree with you on Netrebko. I loved her in other Salzburg productions. Don Giovanni, Figaro and of course Traviata.

I was lucky enough to get tickets to Boheme in La Scala in October where Netrebko and Beczala will sing.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Anna Netrebko is one of the few sopranos I can always listen to without wincing because of the burnished tone of her instrument. The less that is said about Nino Madchaize the better.


Ditto for me ...


----------

